

Responsive Design in Print - pasiaj
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfO-Ptau7kw

======
pasiaj
The paper in question is a humor magazine published annually during May Day
celebrations by the students of Helsinki University of Technology during
Finnish .

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%84py>

